
Zanzibar: Google’s Consistent, Global Authorization System - mpweiher
https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc19/presentation/pang
======
alpb
This was previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20132520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20132520)
but looks like this link has a USENIX conference talk (nice!).

